# زيت القديسين .. بين الحقيقة والخرافة



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جداً ويحتاج إلى نقاش ووقفة حقيقية منا 
هذا مقطع كتبه علمانى مسيحى اسمى كمال غبريال وهو رجل دأب على الهجوم على الكنيسة 
المقطع يتحدث ببساطة عن ان المسيحية تؤسس للخرافة ويسخر بأيماننا بالقديسين وشفاعاتهم وقدراتهم الشفائية 
ارجوكم 
ارجوكم 
اقرأوا هذا الجزء بعناية 
وننتظر ارائكم *
*ملمح مصري آخر للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية دور الريادة والسبق فيه على مستوى مصر كلها، وهو غياب العقلانية وسيادة الفكر الغيبي الخرافي، ونزعم أن الأقباط في مصر يؤسسون للخرافة، فيسارع أخوة الوطن من المسلمين إلى تقليدهم من قبيل التأثر والمنافسة، فينتشر الدجل والشعوذة والعلاج بالرقى والتعاويذ، وإخراج الجان والأرواح الشريرة من الأجساد المتلبسة بها، فالأقباط المستضعفون في مصر بأغلب المقاييس وجدوا في الكنيسة السلوى عن بؤس حالهم، وأساء البعض قراءة معجزات السيد المسيح، وفشل في تفهم معناها الروحي وموقعها الصحيح من بشارة العهد الجديد، حيث لم يقم السيد المسيح بالمعجزات لإقناع الناس بتعاليمه، وإنما كانت أعمال خير ترجع لتحننه على المرضى والمساكين، وكان يرفض دائماً الإتيان بالمعجزات حسب طلب اليهود للبرهنة على قدرته، وهذا ما تنص عليه الأناجيل صراحة، والمعنى أن المسيحية لا تقر المعجزات كوسيلة مستدامة لمعالجة أمور الحياة ومشاكلها، بل كانت استثناء وفي حالات تاريخية خاصة، لكن الوضع الحالي في فكر الأقباط صار يتخذ من المعجزات مهرباً من المواجهة العملية العلمية للإشكاليات، ومنها تفاقم تكلفة العلاج الطبي، وفي حين لم تؤد المستشفيات الملحقة بالكنائس إلى خفض حقيقي وجاد في تكلفة العلاج، خاصة للفقراء والطبقة الوسطى، رغم أن مبانيها ومعداتها من أموال التبرعات، نجد بالكنيسة الترويج لحكايات المعجزات، بدءاً من العمليات الجراحية التي يجريها القديسون للمرضى أثناء نومهم، إلى التداوي بشرب مزيج من الماء وتراب مأخوذ من قبر أحد القديسين، مروراً بالزيت الذي تنضح به الأيقونات والظهورات وغيرها، إن غياب العقلانية وتجاهل العلم والجهل به، والولوغ في غياهب الغيبيات والتفكير الخرافي، بات أشبه بسرطان يفتك بالجسد المصري، والتصدي له عملية بالغة الصعوبة، لكنها مهمة مقدسة، ومسئولية كل صاحب عقل في هذا الوطن!!*


----------



## ++sameh++ (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*



لكن الوضع الحالي في فكر الأقباط صار يتخذ من المعجزات مهرباً من المواجهة العملية العلمية

أنقر للتوسيع...




شكراً أخى الحبيب على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام ، بس حقيقى الجملة ديه غريبة جداً ، المسيحية بتؤمن بالعلم وبتشجع عليه كمان ، مش كون اننا واثقين فى ربنا وعارفين انه يقدر يعمل المعجزات يبقى معنى كدة اننا مشعوذين مثلاً

فى حالات كتير العلم بيقف قدامها عاجز وبنشوف ان يد ربنا هى اللى بتدخل وتحل المشكلة ديه ، كتير بنشوف معجزات بتحصل ، سواء من أجساد القديسين او من متعلقاتهم زى رمل أبونا يسى مثلاً

فى النهاية ، انا شايف اننا اقوياء جداً فى أيمانا بربنا عشان كدة المفروض اننا بنلجأ لربنا الأول ده مش غلط ولا معناها اننا بنهرب من العلم

فى عظة لقداسة البابا شنودة أطال الله عمره ، أتذكر منها جيداً كلمة مهمة ، قال لما بيكون الواحد تعبان ويروح يصلى لربنا ويلاقى نفسه ما يخفش ، ويروح لدكتور وياخد علاج ويخف ، فبيقول قداسته هو مين اللى خلا الإنسان أساسا يفكر فى العلاج ده ويتوصل له ، مش برضه ربنا يعنى فى النهاية ربنا هو اللى بيدينا الوصيلة عشان نخف مش شرط انه يقوم بمعجزة بدون علاج 

يعنى أحنا بنؤمن بإلهنا وكمان بالعلم ، شكراً حبيبى*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*احد السادة المصوتين اشار إلى ان معجزات القديسين مجرد خرافات تخترعها  عقول مريضة 
واكتفى الصمت 
نظن بالطبع انه اخ مُسلم فاضل 
لكن نرجو ابداء الأراء بجانب التصويت ​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يا حبيى المسحية هية الامان بلخلاص
من امان بلمسيح خلص نفسو من الهلاك


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> يا حبيى المسحية هية الامان بلخلاص
> من امان بلمسيح خلص نفسو من الهلاك



*عزيزى بيتر .... تكلم حتى اراك 
اريد صوتك ورايك فى الموضوع المطروح وهو موضوع غاية فى الأهمية 
قُل رايك بصراحة 
وبلا تردد ​*


----------



## Fadie (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج مواضيعك جميلة لكن بغض النظر عن الموضوع سؤال الاستبيان لم يأتى بالطريقة الصحيحة

وهل تؤمن ان ل ( زيت القديسين / تراب القديسين / ذخائر القديسين ) قدرات شفائية

بالطبع لا و هذا درب من الوثنية فليس زيت او تراب القديسيين او حتى القديسيين انفسهم هم من يجرون المعجزة و لكن من يجرى المعجزة هو الله فقط و لكن طرق اجراء المعجزة لدى الله هى كثيرة و من ضمن هذه الطرق هى اجراء المعجزة بواسطة القديسيين او زيتهم...ألخ

اما هذا (العلمانى-المسيحى) ولا اعرف كيف يجتمع الاثنان فى شخص واحد و لكن اعذره عما قال فى مقاله فبالفعل انتشر كثيرا فى الوسط القبطى ان اى شىء يلتمس بالقديسيين له القدرة على اجراء الشفاء الى ان اصبحت هذه فكرة سائدة تماما و هذا فكر خاطىء تماما فكما سبق و قلنا ليس القديس من يجرى المعجزة فهل نقول ان تراب او زيت القديس هو من يجرى المعجزة؟​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج مواضيعك جميلة لكن بغض النظر عن الموضوع سؤال الاستبيان لم يأتى بالطريقة الصحيحة

وهل تؤمن ان ل ( زيت القديسين / تراب القديسين / ذخائر القديسين ) قدرات شفائية

بالطبع لا و هذا درب من الوثنية فليس زيت او تراب القديسيين او حتى القديسيين انفسهم هم من يجرون المعجزة و لكن من يجرى المعجزة هو الله فقط و لكن طرق اجراء المعجزة لدى الله هى كثيرة و من ضمن هذه الطرق هى اجراء المعجزة بواسطة القديسيين او زيتهم...ألخ

اما هذا (العلمانى-المسيحى) ولا اعرف كيف يجتمع الاثنان فى شخص واحد و لكن اعذره عما قال فى مقاله فبالفعل انتشر كثيرا فى الوسط القبطى ان اى شىء يلتمس بالقديسيين له القدرة على اجراء الشفاء الى ان اصبحت هذه فكرة سائدة تماما و هذا فكر خاطىء تماما فكما سبق و قلنا ليس القديس من يجرى المعجزة فهل نقول ان تراب او زيت القديس هو من يجرى المعجزة؟

*راى رائع جداً يا فادية 
ورد متوازن وحيادى 
واو ان اقول ان صيغة السؤال مقصودة 
والأختيارات الموضوع قيد تصويت واراء الأعضاء هى اراء كاشفة لما يعتمل فى العقول والأنفس 

عموماً سأبقى رآيى حتى النهايه فلدى حقاً ما يقال لكن بعد راى الأعضاء بالطبع
نحترم اراء الجميع 
وننتظر بقية الأعضاء 
للرد على هذا الموضوع الخطيييييييييييييييييير
لست مع 
ولست ضد 
وسأعلن عن راى فى النهاية *​


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الكينج ولورد دخلوا قالوا لآ ومساكين من غير ما يفهموا معنى السؤال. انه الاعتراض من أجل الاعتراض فقط وهم تلاقيهم دلوقتى بيقولوا احنا قلنا لآ بس يعنى ايه ذخائر


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> الكينج ولورد دخلوا قالوا لآ ومساكين من غير ما يفهموا معنى السؤال. انه الاعتراض من أجل الاعتراض فقط وهم تلاقيهم دلوقتى بيقولوا احنا قلنا لآ بس يعنى ايه ذخائر



هو صحيح يعنى ايه ذخائر ؟؟ 

بس يا صديقى انا عايز رأيك 

رايك يهمنى 

لا وراى مُفصل 

انا فى الأنتظار​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


الاخ العزيز جورج شكرى ..

موضوع رائع بالفعل ولى مشاركة طويله فيه إن أراد المسيح له المجد .. ولكن قبل المشاركة أرجوا تغيير الاسم إلى مثلاً .. زيت القديسين بين الخرافة والسحر .. او ما شابه .. ولكن أن تُجمل المسيحيه ككل و تضعها فى تهمة الخرافه و الدجل فهذا يُعد بمثابة هرطقه أو إهانة بالطبع أدرك جيداً أنك لا تقصدها ..

فكون أخى يكون عنوان موضوعك (( المسيحيه )) إذاً المقصود هو المسيحيه بكل ثوابتها و إيمانها و ركائزها .. و هذا بالطبع غير مقبول بالمره أن نقيم إستبيان للعقيده المسيحيه !! فكأنك تود  عمل إستبيان لهل الله صالح أم لا ؟ .. !! .

أثق أنك ستفهم المقصود  .. لذا لم أتردد فى كتابة مشاركتى هذه 

تحياتى


----------



## ليه ماتجوزش خمسة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بالطبع زيت القديسين وغيره من تلك الاشياء المشوبه بالفكر الخاطئ هذه الايام من المغالطات الكبيره التى تحتاج الى تصحيح من الكنيسه ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

هذا لا ينفى حدوث المعجزات الالهيه من قبل الرب يسوع بطرق مختلفه منها الزيت او ظهورات القديسين

وهذاحدث مع والدى ( ويعلم الرب انى صادق ) 

فكان يعانى من قصور حاد فى الشرايين التاجيه ( زبحه صدريه ) ولم تفلح جميع العلاجات معه حتى العمليات لم تصلح له


ولكنه كان مبتعدا تماما عن الكنيسه فحدثت له معجزه باعتراف الاطباء بعد الفحوصات

معجزه من قبل الرب  عن طريق ظهور الانبى موسى الاسود له وقال له انت هاتخف

لدرجه ان ابى بعد استيقاظه شاور على صوره القديس الذى لا يعرفه وقال الراجل ده جالى

لاحظ انه لا يعرف اسمه لانه مبتعدا عن الكنيسه

وكانت النتيجه ان والدى تقرب جدا من الكنيسه والى خلافه............

فالمقصود هنا ان الرب وسائله عديده لتقريب الناس له منها المعجزات باختلاف طرقها سواء عن طريق ظهورات القديسين او الى اخر تلك الاشياء

والتى اسيء فهمها الان والاعتقاد بانها سبب الشفاء وليس الله


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الشفاعه موجوده ومعترف بها وكثيرا سمعنا ان المسيح له المجد كان يقول للشهداء امثال القديس العظيم مارمينا وغيره تنفيذ كل طلبه تطلب بأسمك ولو لم تكن هناك شفاعه ورجال ابرار يحبهم الله لما ظهرت العذراء للانبا ابرام بن زرعه لتبلغه بأن الله اختار الرجل البار سمعان الخراز لنقل جبل المقطم وغيرها من المواقف والمعجزات والتى صنعها ابينا البابا كيرلس وغيره


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> ...




++ 
*عزيزى  redmpation

اتعرف لديك حق بالفعل 
وجهة نظرك سليمة  
والعنوان المقترح لا بأس به على الأطلاق مع بعض التعديلات البسيطة على غرار 

زيت القديسين ما بين الحقيقة والخرافة ......... فلا سحر فى الأمر 

لكن احب ان اوضح اننى لم اتهم المسيحية بالخرافة ... انه استبيان رايى ولدينا طروحات واختيارات ولم اعلن عن رايى بعد 
والمسألة قيد النقاش لا الحسم 

عموماً رايك يحترم 
وسأقوم بتغيير عنوان المداخلة 

لكنى بصراحة لا اعرف كيف اقوم بهذا او ما هى الخطوات التى يجب ان اقوم بها 
انتظر تعريفى بالطريقة 
وانتظر ردك المطول بشغف 

وارجو ان اكون دائماً عند حُسن ثقتك دائماً 

الرب معك ​*


----------



## montasser (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة نعمة و سلام لكم
احب اوضح نقطة ان الزيت الموجود فى الكنائس انما هو زيت مسحة المرضى و هذا الزيت اه قوة شفاء اكيد لانة سر من اسرار الكنيسة اما شفاء القديسين للمرضى فان السيد المسيح بيبعت القديسين لشفاء مريض و المعجزات ربنا بيعملها فى اوقات نادرة و بارادتة الخاصة نتيجة صلوات اهل الشخص مقترنة بصلاة القديس وفية نقطة تانية ان احنا بنؤمن بالمسيح انة هو كل شىء الاول و الاخر يعنى الحب و الاخلاص و العبادة كلها للمسيح اما القديسين فهم اخوة لنا سبقونا للفردوس و يصلوا عنا كما نصلى نحن من اجل بعضنا علشان كدة اسمهم الكنيسة المنتصرة
بس فية نقطة فية فهم خاطىء عند بعض الناس و كلام مش صح بالنسبة للقديسين و المهم ان احنا نوضح للناس ان السيد المسيح هو اللى بيشفى و هو اللى بيرزق و هو اللى بيبعت اطفال الخ... و البابا شنودة بيقول ان الله يسوس الطبيعة بالقانون و ليس بالمعجزات طبعا لا اقلل من كرامة القديسين لكن فى عجالة حبيت اوضح دور الله و دور القديسين فى حياتنا
كونوا معافين


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

> الاخوة نعمة و سلام لكم
> احب اوضح نقطة ان الزيت الموجود فى الكنائس انما هو زيت مسحة المرضى و هذا الزيت اه قوة شفاء اكيد لانة سر من اسرار الكنيسة اما شفاء القديسين للمرضى فان السيد المسيح بيبعت القديسين لشفاء مريض و المعجزات ربنا بيعملها فى اوقات نادرة و بارادتة الخاصة نتيجة صلوات اهل الشخص مقترنة بصلاة القديس وفية نقطة تانية ان احنا بنؤمن بالمسيح انة هو كل شىء الاول و الاخر يعنى الحب و الاخلاص و العبادة كلها للمسيح اما القديسين فهم اخوة لنا سبقونا للفردوس و يصلوا عنا كما نصلى نحن من اجل بعضنا علشان كدة اسمهم الكنيسة المنتصرة
> بس فية نقطة فية فهم خاطىء عند بعض الناس و كلام مش صح بالنسبة للقديسين و المهم ان احنا نوضح للناس ان السيد المسيح هو اللى بيشفى و هو اللى بيرزق و هو اللى بيبعت اطفال الخ... و البابا شنودة بيقول ان الله يسوس الطبيعة بالقانون و ليس بالمعجزات طبعا لا اقلل من كرامة القديسين لكن فى عجالة حبيت اوضح دور الله و دور القديسين فى حياتنا
> كونوا معافين



*راى رائع يا عزيزى / montasser 
ونقطة هامة جدير ة بالنقاش حول زيت مسحة المرضى ​*


> بالطبع زيت القديسين وغيره من تلك الاشياء المشوبه بالفكر الخاطئ هذه الايام من المغالطات الكبيره التى تحتاج الى تصحيح من الكنيسه ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> هذا لا ينفى حدوث المعجزات الالهيه من قبل الرب يسوع بطرق مختلفه منها الزيت او ظهورات القديسين
> 
> ...



*العزيز / ليه ما تجوزش خمسة 
نسمع ودائماً قصص عديدة مثل هذه القصص وهى ان اشارت إلى شىء فهى تشير ان الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد ويفتقد حتى البعيد عن حظيرته 
المعجزات هنا نوع من الأفتقاد 

عموماً نتفق هنا على ان المعجزة والقدرة والشفاء لا بد وان تنسب لله لا لأخر سواه *​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*عرض نتائج الإستبيان: وهل تؤمن ان ل ( زيت القديسين / تراب القديسين / ذخائر القديسين ) قدرات شفائية  
حتى اليوم 17 / 12 /2006
بالطبع اؤمن ولدى تجربة حقيقية اثبتت لى ذلك           3           27.27% 
اؤمن لكن لم امر بتجربة حقيقية تثبت لى ذلك            4           36.36% 
احب القديسين لكن لا اؤمن بذلك                                                0% 
انها مجرد خرافات تخترعها عقول مريضة                     5            45.45% 

 المصوتيين: 11. 

النتيجة حتى الأن *
*انها مجرد خرافات تخترعها عقول مريضة*​


----------



## rania-grg (17 ديسمبر 2006)

george modo3 7elw gdan enk fat7to ana 7asaly mo3gzat kter kan bitmagd feha rabena bwastet el kdisen


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

rania-grg قال:


> george modo3 7elw gdan enk fat7to ana 7asaly mo3gzat kter kan bitmagd feha rabena bwastet el kdisen



*جميلة قوى عبارة 

بيتمجد فيها ربنا 
بواسطة القديسين 

عبارة مهمة جداً بس يا ريت تحكيلنا بتفصيل اكبر عن قصة او اكتر اتمجد فيها ربنا معاكى 

مين شفيعك 

علاقتك بيه ايه 

مستنين تفاصيل 

هتفيدنا كتييييييييييييير فى الموضوع ده *​


----------



## montasser (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة فى المسيح لى تعقيب أخر بودى اضيفة
اولا:اعطى الله القدرة لتلاميذة لشفاء المرضى و اقامة الاموات بس قال باسمى و مش اى حد السيد اعطى لة هذا السلطان لكن للناس الى فكرهم و حياتهم تتفق مع ارادة المسيح يعنى القديسين و مش الكل بل ناس معينين
ثانيا : بولس الرسول كان على ما يبدو مصاب بسوس فى العظام و كانت مناديلة و عصائبة تشفى الامراض و لكن هو ما قدرش يشفى نفسة و طلب من الله كثيرا و قال لة السيد تكفيك نعمتى الله اعطى لبولس هذا الالم له هو شخصيا علشان يرى انة انسان و لا يتكبر و الناس تعرف ان بولس مش بقوتة صنع هذا بل المسيح
ثالثا: لماذا يستجيب الله لصلوات القديسين لان الله طلب كدة ان الناس تصلى من اجل بعضها لية لان المؤمنين اعضاء فى جسد المسيح المسيح فى المنتصف هو الرأس و نحن الاعضاء احنا بنحب يسوع و من خلالة نحب اخواتنا الذين وحدهم المسيح بروحة فالسيد ارسى دعائم ديانتة بالحب يعنى انا اصلى لنفسى و لاخواتى و العكس بالشكل دة تثبت المحبة فى الكنيسة و دى كانت رسالة المسيح عندما غلب العالم بالحب و علم تلاميذة بهذا يعرف الناس انكم تلاميذى... يعنى المسيح هو المركز الذى تدور حولة كل المومنين 
رابعا: هل جسد القديسين يعمل معجوات نعم لية لان هذا الجسد ذبح من اجل الابن و نال كرامة مش من نفسة لكن من المسيح الذى تالم من اجلة هذا القديس و المسيح من حبة لابناءة اعطاهم سلطان ان يصنعوا الاشفية و الايات بس هذا السلطان مستمد منة هو 
و فية قصة للانبا صرابامون ابو طرحة عندما وشى بة البعض لدى والى مصر اظن كان السعيد باشا و اتهمة بانة شفى اختة زهرة عن طريق السحر فصرخ القديس فى وجهه قائلا دى قوة الله فارتعب الوالى طبعا دى لو ما كانتش قوة المسيح ما كانش ممكن الوالى فى جبروتة و وسط حراسة يهاب راهب لا يملك اى شىء
هو الموضوع طويل لكن دى عجالة

و مش ممكن اقول ان القديسين دجل او شعوذة و ان الشفاء دجل لا دى قوة السيد هو فية ممارسات خاطئة واجب علاجها لكن قوة الله و عجائبة فى قديسية امر واقع لاينكرة الا مكابر 
كونوا معافين


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> الاخوة فى المسيح لى تعقيب أخر بودى اضيفة
> اولا:اعطى الله القدرة لتلاميذة لشفاء المرضى و اقامة الاموات بس قال باسمى و مش اى حد السيد اعطى لة هذا السلطان لكن للناس الى فكرهم و حياتهم تتفق مع ارادة المسيح يعنى القديسين و مش الكل بل ناس معينين
> ثانيا : بولس الرسول كان على ما يبدو مصاب بسوس فى العظام و كانت مناديلة و عصائبة تشفى الامراض و لكن هو ما قدرش يشفى نفسة و طلب من الله كثيرا و قال لة السيد تكفيك نعمتى الله اعطى لبولس هذا الالم له هو شخصيا علشان يرى انة انسان و لا يتكبر و الناس تعرف ان بولس مش بقوتة صنع هذا بل المسيح
> ثالثا: لماذا يستجيب الله لصلوات القديسين لان الله طلب كدة ان الناس تصلى من اجل بعضها لية لان المؤمنين اعضاء فى جسد المسيح المسيح فى المنتصف هو الرأس و نحن الاعضاء احنا بنحب يسوع و من خلالة نحب اخواتنا الذين وحدهم المسيح بروحة فالسيد ارسى دعائم ديانتة بالحب يعنى انا اصلى لنفسى و لاخواتى و العكس بالشكل دة تثبت المحبة فى الكنيسة و دى كانت رسالة المسيح عندما غلب العالم بالحب و علم تلاميذة بهذا يعرف الناس انكم تلاميذى... يعنى المسيح هو المركز الذى تدور حولة كل المومنين
> ...




*رايك جميل ومرتب ومقنع 
لكن خلينا نتوقف عن نقطة انت ذكرتها وهى 




			هو فية ممارسات خاطئة واجب علاجها لكن قوة الله و عجائبة فى قديسية امر واقع لاينكرة الا مكابر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحب نعرف ايه هى الممارسات الخاطئة اللى انت شايف انه من الواجب علاجها 

منتظر ردك *​


----------



## rania-grg (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا شفيعتى هى ماما العدرا وياما حاجات حلوة كتير عملتها معايا 
اذكر مرة ان ماما جلها مغص كلوى شديد وكان عندنا ماية معجزة لماما العدرا فاديت لماما منها وبعدها ماما نامت وكانها واخدة مسكن ولمل روحنا للدكتور اكيدلى انها كانت حصوة واتفتتة ونزلت صدقونى الكلام دة بجد وانا ما اقدرش اشك فى شفاعة القديسين بعد اللى بشوفة بعينى


----------



## rania-grg (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لو عايزين مواقف اكتر من كدة اقولكم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا شفيعتى هى ماما العدرا وياما حاجات حلوة كتير عملتها معايا
> اذكر مرة ان ماما جلها مغص كلوى شديد وكان عندنا ماية معجزة لماما العدرا فاديت لماما منها وبعدها ماما نامت وكانها واخدة مسكن ولمل روحنا للدكتور اكيدلى انها كانت حصوة واتفتتة ونزلت صدقونى الكلام دة بجد وانا ما اقدرش اشك فى شفاعة القديسين بعد اللى بشوفة بعينى





> لو عايزين مواقف اكتر من كدة اقولكم



*اكيد يا استاذة كل موقف هتذكريه هيكون ليه تأثير كبير فى موضوعنا 
مستيينك ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*سوف انقل لكم منذ هذه اللحظة بضعة اراء هامة حول هذا الموضوع
لا اسلم بصحة هذه الأراء ولا اسلم كذلك بعدم صحتها 
اترك هذا الراى الذى وجدته اثناء بحثى عن هذا الموضوع طوع ارائكم ووجهات نظركم 
وانتظر اشترك كبير *


*حاسة ان من كتر ما كتب المعجزات مغرقة المكتبات , والناس بقت تقرأ هذه الكتب كتير , بعض الاقباط اعتقدوا ان المعجزة هي الحالة العامة ..يعني الطبيعي انه يحصل لهم معجزة, مع ان العكس هو الصحيح, المعجزة هي الحالة الخاصة !!!!! كل ما يقعوا في مشكلة او في مرض او في ضيقة اول حاجة تيجي في دماغهم ( عاوزين معجزة). 
كتب المعجزات بقت كتيرة جدا جدا. والناس بتحب تقراها كتير مع ان - في وجهة نظري- كتب المعجزات لا توجد بها اي استفادة روحية...يعني ممكن يكون هدفها هو ارسال التعزية الي الناس وتقوية ايمانهم ...لكن ليست هي الكتب الاساسية التي اقراءها.... 
اعرف واحدة مدمنة كتب معجزات!!! 
كل ما تروح مكتبة تجيب كتب معجزات, في عيد ميلادي تجيب لي كتب معجزات, في عيد الام تجيب لوالدتها كتب معجزات...الخ ولا اعتقد انها الوحيدة التي تفعل ذلك, بل حالها هو حال الكثيرين الذين استخدموا هذه الكتب استخدام خاطئ. 
فيجب تقليل هذه الكتب من المكتبات ويجب توعية الشعب .... 
لأن من يسعي الي المعجزات هو انسان ايمانه ضعيف...وهذه ايضا وجهة نظري...لان لو انا ايماني قوي , هقول " يا ربي انا مش محتاجة حدث يفوق الطبيعة عشان اثبت فيك,انا بحبك من غير معجزة, لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك" لكن لو انا ايماني ضعيف هقول " يارب لو فعلا انت بتحبني خففني-مثلا-لو انت خففتني انا هروح الكنيسة وهتناول ..." 
واصحاب الايمان الضعيف يقعون بسهولة فريسة للشيطان....ربنا يرحمنا و يثبتنا فيه*


----------



## montasser (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة فى المسيح
كنت قلت فية ممارسات خاطئة اذكر منها بعض مما رأيتة اثناء الخدمة
1:كما ذكر الاستاذ جورج الاهتمام بكتب المعجزات برغم ان سير القديسين متعة و ذكر المعجزة واجب كما قال المسيح  اذهب و اعطى مجدا لله لكن حسب الترتيب اولا كامة الله ثانيا كتب التفاسير تالتا كتب روحية نافعة للبنيان الروحى اخير المعجزات لكن الحال اتقلب الناس عندهم الانجيل مقطع و علية تراب و مرمى فى اى مكان و كتب المعجزات محافظ عليها خوفا من غضب القديس
2:رغم ان الحلفان خطية مميتة و الحلافون هايطرحوا فى جهنم الا انة من اللفت للنظر انة فى وسط غير المتعلمين عندما يقول والله فاحتمال الكذب وارد و عندما يقول و حياة مارجرجس فثق انة صادق
3:الموالد التى تقام و ما فيها من معثرات و من غير المنطقى ان يقيم ناس اقامة كاملة فى بيت الله لمدة اسبوع او اكتر متجولين بملابس البيت من رجال و نسوة و ممكن تروح اى مولد علشان تثور فيك الغيرة و تعمل ميت مشكلة
4: بعض الترانيم لا تتفق مع الارثوذكسية و اعتقد انة جارى علاج هذا الامر فى الكتب الجديدة
5: العماد يصر بعض الناس على  عماد الطفل فى دير معين و لو فى اقاصى الصعيد خوفا من غضب القديسين رغم تحذير الاباء بخطورة هذا التصرف 
6: اصرار البعض عندما يعلمون ان كاهن او راهب او اسقف قديس حاضر على حضور القداس و التناول من يد الاسقف علما بان لو حاولت افهامهم بان السر واحد و ان مافيش فرق بين اى كاهن ينظروا لك كانك مهرطق و يقول لا طبعا فية فرق 
فى راى الشخصى ان دة يتعارض مع روح المسيحية الحقة و فية اباء اعترضوا على كدة زى الانبا كيرلس الرابع الذى امر باحراق الصور خوفا من ان يقدسها العامة لدرجة العبادة
عامة مطلوب مننا اننا نحاول نوضح فى اثناء خدمتنا باسلوب بسيط دون اظهار العلم ببواطن الامور لان دة بيجعل الناس البسطاء ينفروا من النصيحة
كونوا معافين


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> ليس زيت القديسين فقط وانما قطعة من ملابسهم
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



منقول عن mexyem 

*اريد ارائكم *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> الاخوة فى المسيح
> كنت قلت فية ممارسات خاطئة اذكر منها بعض مما رأيتة اثناء الخدمة
> 1:كما ذكر الاستاذ جورج الاهتمام بكتب المعجزات برغم ان سير القديسين متعة و ذكر المعجزة واجب كما قال المسيح  اذهب و اعطى مجدا لله لكن حسب الترتيب اولا كامة الله ثانيا كتب التفاسير تالتا كتب روحية نافعة للبنيان الروحى اخير المعجزات لكن الحال اتقلب الناس عندهم الانجيل مقطع و علية تراب و مرمى فى اى مكان و كتب المعجزات محافظ عليها خوفا من غضب القديس
> 2:رغم ان الحلفان خطية مميتة و الحلافون هايطرحوا فى جهنم الا انة من اللفت للنظر انة فى وسط غير المتعلمين عندما يقول والله فاحتمال الكذب وارد و عندما يقول و حياة مارجرجس فثق انة صادق
> ...



*موضوعات خطيرة جداً ويحتاج كل منها إلى موضوع قائم بها
لا ننكر ان ثمة اوضاع خاطئة تحتاج إلى تصحيح 
وما ذكرته بعض منها 
لكن الصعب ان نظل فى خانة الأنتظار 
لابد وان نتحرك ونتناقش ونخرج بنتائج وتوصيات وقناعات نعرضها على اباء اعترافاتنا وهم سيشاركوننا فى هذه القناعات بالطبع 
لابد ان نقدم جديد 
ونحاول ان نصحح الأوضاع على الأقل ... بفلسفة ابدأ بنفسك 
والا نلتزم الصمت*


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

الاخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ..

موضوع جميل ... كالعادة 

قبل أن أدخل فى جوهر الموضوع أود أن أذكر مقولة قالها قداسة البابا أدآم الله حياته و هى تقول : 

عندما ينشغل العلماء فى البحث عن أسرار الملكوت .. يتسلل البسطاء إليها

 و من الممكن أن يندرج زيت القديسين تحت هذه المقولة .. 

و لا أُعنى بذلك أن لا نبحث ونتناقش فى الامر .. كلا بالطبع .. قبالرغم من أننا لسنا علماء  .. إلا أنه يجب على كل شخص مسيحى يشغل هذا الامر حيز من تفكيره أن يبحث ويتساءل عن ماهيته ومدى صحته ..
فأنا أؤمن بشفاعة القديسين وبركاتهم .. أؤمن تماماً .. ولكن الحقيقه أجد صعوبه بالغه فى تصديق أية معجزة أسمع عنها .. وليس معنى كلامى هذا أننى لا أؤمن بالمعجزات .. فقد قولت (( أجد صعوبة )) .. فليست كل معجزة تحدث بواسطة أحد القديسين .. أؤمن بها بلا نقاش أو بحث - إن كان متاح لى البحث - فالحقيقه أننى أحب أن يكون إيمانى مبنى على قواعد سليمه قويه .. لا تقبل مجرد الشك .. فأنا أؤمن بظهور 
السيدة العذراء مريم على قباب كنيستها بالزيتون .. و فى اسيوط أيضاً .. و أؤمن ببعض المعجزات التى أقرأها عن نزول زيت من إحدى صورها او تماثيلها .. ببعضها وليس كل ما يقال .. فبالرغم من اننى لم أرى أية معجزة من هذه المعجزات - بخلاف ظهور العذراء فى اسيوط إذ كنت هناك وقتئذ - إلا أننى أؤمن بها ..

ربما يكون أيمانى نتيجة بحث فى البعض منها .. أو نتيجة صدق مصدرها - كأن يذكرها مثلا قداسة البابا و يُقر بها - أو لاننى رأيتها بنفسى .. ففى النهاية أنا أؤمن بالمعجزات و لكن ليس كل ما يترامى إلى مسامعى أؤمن به ..

و الحقيقه أن زيت القديسين أو تراب القديسين وما شابه .. يتوقف على أمرين هامين ..أولا إرادة الله و ثانياً .. مدى إيمان الشخص وعلاقته بالله .. 

فإرادة الله تعمل لصالح الانسان .. سواء بطريقه معجزيه .. أو بطريقه طبيعيه .. والله تبارك إسمه لا يعمل عمل بلا هدف .. مهما كان صغر هذا العمل .. فأى عمل من قبل الله هو لهدف ما حتماً سيتضح عاجلاً أو آجلاً .. لذا فالله يختار الطريقه و الوقت المناسب لاتمام عمل ما بطريقه معجزيه او بطريقه طبيعيه عاديه ..

ومن هذا المنطلق نستطيع القول بأن أى عمل طالما لصالح الانسان ... هو من الله 

نأتى للنقطة الثانيه وهى إيمان الشخص نفسه فقد يأخذ أحد البسطاء بعض من تراب القديسين وكله إيمان أن الله سيتمم له الشفاء بواسطة هذا التراب ، لما للقديس من بركات و تكريم .. أقول كله إيمان .. وليس إيمان متذبذب أو أنه يخدع نفسه بأن إيمانه قوى .. و فى هذه الحالة يرجع الامر أيضاً إلى إرادة الله .. 

فالامرين متصلين بعضهما ببعض .. فطالما هو يؤمن تماما بعمل الله لاجله .. فحتماً سينال الصالح له .. حسب مشيئة الله وارادته .. وطالما يؤمن بأن الله يعمل لصالح الذين يحبونه .. فسيتقبل أى أمر يحدث له .. سواء بالشفاء او حتى الموت 

و بنظرة موضوعيه للامر اجد ان عامل الايمان مهم جداً .. الإيمان بإرادة الله .. فلا نستطيع أن ننكر ان للقديسين بركات كثيره .. و قد وعد المسيح كل اللذين يكرمونه باعمالهم على الارض سيكرمهم هو أيضاً .. فى السماء و على الارض ..

و لكن ليس كل من يقبل على مثل هذه الافعال لابد و ان ينال ما يطلبه .. 

و هناك معجزات شفاء كثيره أثبتها الطب .. أثبتها الطب بانه أكد بإستحالة حدوث الشفاء .. و تم الشفاء .. كما فى بعض الامراض الخبيثه كالسرطان او غيره .. وتم الشفاء بلا أى تدخل من الطب او حتى بعمل أية وصفات علاجيه كالتى منتشرة فى الصعيد و بعض القرى الفقيره .


أتذكر فيلم (( قنديل أم هاشم )) الذى كانت قصته تدور حول فتاة مصابة ببعض الامراض فى عينيها و إيمان اهلها بإمكانية الشفاء عن طريق زيت القنديل الموضوع فى ضريح (( أم هاشم )) .. و رفض أبن عمها لهذه الخرافات .. و بعد أن اكمل تعليمه فى الخارج حاول علاجها بالعلم والطب و تسبب بذلك فى فقدان بصرها نهائياً .. و بغض النظر عن إيمانى بذلك أم لا .. فقصة الفيلم بها جانب خفى قد لا ينتبه له المرء .. و هو الحالة الجيده - نوعا ما - التى كانت لنظر الفتاة قبل العمليه .. فطوال الفترة التى كانت تضع فيها زيت 
القنديل لم تصاب بالعمى .. و بعد العملية فقدت بصرها تماماً .. و من هنا اود القول بأن الله قد لا يسمح لنا بالشفاء .. ففى علمه المسبق للاحداث لن نشفى من هذا المرض .. و لكنه يبقى علينا فى حالتنا بما لنا من إيمان و يقين بحبه لنا .. وما أن نحاول التشكيك فى هذا الايمان - بدون قصد - حتى يأتى الامر بنتيجة عكسيه تماما عن المرجو منه .. ولا اقصد ان الله يعاند الانسان - حاشا - و لكن الله يعلم جيداً دواخلنا و مدى إيمان الكل .. و يعلم أيضاً ان اى عمل يصدر من الله حتى لو كان فى ظاهره غير صالح لنا لن يتسبب فى زعزعت هذا الايمان وفى نفس الوقت يكون لعمله هدف واضح .. ففى قصة الفيلم كان الهدف هو تثبيت 
إيمانهم و ليس العكس كما قد يتضح من النتيجة بعد العمليه التى فشلت 


خلاصة القول أن الله يريد لنا الخير .. بأى طريقه .. و يختار المناسب لنا .. فالبسطاء يكون معهم حتى فى بساطتهم و تلقائيتهم هذه .. و المثقفون يكون معهم أيضاً فى بحثهم عن أية أمور قد تسبب حيرة وارتباك 

تحياتى على هذا الموضوع الجميل .. و لى مداخله آخرى معكم إن أراد المسيح و عشنا 

صلواتكم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> سلام ونعمه
> 
> الاخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ..
> 
> موضوع جميل ... كالعادة



*سلام ونعمة 

وصدقنى ردك رائع كالعادة *



> قبل أن أدخل فى جوهر الموضوع أود أن أذكر مقولة قالها قداسة البابا أدآم الله حياته و هى تقول :
> 
> عندما ينشغل العلماء فى البحث عن أسرار الملكوت .. يتسلل البسطاء إليها
> 
> و من الممكن أن يندرج زيت القديسين تحت هذه المقولة ..



*ممكن اصحح معلومة المقولة دى للقديس اغسطينوس وقالها لما كان يتناقش هو وواحد صديقة على ايقونة 
كانوا بيتكلموا عن الرموز اللى فيها وازاى الرسام كان عبقرى لما رسم الهالة والملايكة اللى على اطراف الأيقونة و ....الخ 
وبينما النقاش محتد إذ بامراة منحنية الظهر عجوز تمد يدها ببساطة لـتأخذ بركة من الأيقونة
فيقول القديس جملته الشهيرة 
" بينما يتفلسف الفلاسفة يتسلل البسطاء إلى ملكوت السماوات "

والمشكلة هنا ان المقولة دى فعلاً بتنطبق على ناس كتير بس للأسف البساطة احياناً بتكون سذاجة 
*



> و لا أُعنى بذلك أن لا نبحث ونتناقش فى الامر .. كلا بالطبع .. قبالرغم من أننا لسنا علماء  .. إلا أنه يجب على كل شخص مسيحى يشغل هذا الامر حيز من تفكيره أن يبحث ويتساءل عن ماهيته ومدى صحته ..
> فأنا أؤمن بشفاعة القديسين وبركاتهم .. أؤمن تماماً .. ولكن الحقيقه أجد صعوبه بالغه فى تصديق أية معجزة أسمع عنها .. وليس معنى كلامى هذا أننى لا أؤمن بالمعجزات .. فقد قولت (( أجد صعوبة )) .. فليست كل معجزة تحدث بواسطة أحد القديسين .. أؤمن بها بلا نقاش أو بحث - إن كان متاح لى البحث - فالحقيقه أننى أحب أن يكون إيمانى مبنى على قواعد سليمه قويه .. لا تقبل مجرد الشك .. فأنا أؤمن بظهور
> السيدة العذراء مريم على قباب كنيستها بالزيتون .. و فى اسيوط أيضاً .. و أؤمن ببعض المعجزات التى أقرأها عن نزول زيت من إحدى صورها او تماثيلها .. ببعضها وليس كل ما يقال .. فبالرغم من اننى لم أرى أية معجزة من هذه المعجزات - بخلاف ظهور العذراء فى اسيوط إذ كنت هناك وقتئذ - إلا أننى أؤمن بها ..
> 
> ربما يكون أيمانى نتيجة بحث فى البعض منها .. أو نتيجة صدق مصدرها - كأن يذكرها مثلا قداسة البابا و يُقر بها - أو لاننى رأيتها بنفسى .. ففى النهاية أنا أؤمن بالمعجزات و لكن ليس كل ما يترامى إلى مسامعى أؤمن به ..



*اؤيدك تماماً فى هذا الجزء *



> الحقيقه أن زيت القديسين أو تراب القديسين وما شابه .. يتوقف على أمرين هامين ..أولا إرادة الله و ثانياً .. مدى إيمان الشخص وعلاقته بالله ..
> 
> فإرادة الله تعمل لصالح الانسان .. سواء بطريقه معجزيه .. أو بطريقه طبيعيه .. والله تبارك إسمه لا يعمل عمل بلا هدف .. مهما كان صغر هذا العمل .. فأى عمل من قبل الله هو لهدف ما حتماً سيتضح عاجلاً أو آجلاً .. لذا فالله يختار الطريقه و الوقت المناسب لاتمام عمل ما بطريقه معجزيه او بطريقه طبيعيه عاديه ..
> 
> ...



الأيمان وإرادة الله هما طرفى المعادلة بالفعل 

*لكن دعنى اقول ان حتى لو كان ايمانك قوى فقد لا تتفق إرادة الله ومشيئتك وتكون استجابة الصلاه منك لحدوث المعجزة هى عدم استجابتها كما تعلمنا وهنا قد يفقد الأنسان بعضاً من ايمانه 
استجابة الصلاه احياناً عدم استجابتها 
تلك اشكالية كبيرة 
قد يفقد معها الأنسان ايمانه لو تصور ان المعجزة هى القاعدة وعلامة الرضا والأستجابة الألهية 

*



> أتذكر فيلم (( قنديل أم هاشم )) الذى كانت قصته تدور حول فتاة مصابة ببعض الامراض فى عينيها و إيمان اهلها بإمكانية الشفاء عن طريق زيت القنديل الموضوع فى ضريح (( أم هاشم )) .. و رفض أبن عمها لهذه الخرافات .. و بعد أن اكمل تعليمه فى الخارج حاول علاجها بالعلم والطب و تسبب بذلك فى فقدان بصرها نهائياً .. و بغض النظر عن إيمانى بذلك أم لا .. فقصة الفيلم بها جانب خفى قد لا ينتبه له المرء .. و هو الحالة الجيده - نوعا ما - التى كانت لنظر الفتاة قبل العمليه .. فطوال الفترة التى كانت تضع فيها زيت
> القنديل لم تصاب بالعمى .. و بعد العملية فقدت بصرها تماماً .. و من هنا اود القول بأن الله قد لا يسمح لنا بالشفاء .. ففى علمه المسبق للاحداث لن نشفى من هذا المرض .. و لكنه يبقى علينا فى حالتنا بما لنا من إيمان و يقين بحبه لنا .. وما أن نحاول التشكيك فى هذا الايمان - بدون قصد - حتى يأتى الامر بنتيجة عكسيه تماما عن المرجو منه .. ولا اقصد ان الله يعاند الانسان - حاشا - و لكن الله يعلم جيداً دواخلنا و مدى إيمان الكل .. و يعلم أيضاً ان اى عمل يصدر من الله حتى لو كان فى ظاهره غير صالح لنا لن يتسبب فى زعزعت هذا الايمان وفى نفس الوقت يكون لعمله هدف واضح .. ففى قصة الفيلم كان الهدف هو تثبيت
> إيمانهم و ليس العكس كما قد يتضح من النتيجة بعد العمليه التى فشلت
> 
> ...



*تأمل رائع فى قصة هى ابعد ماتكون عن التأمل 
وخير نهاية لمشاركتك 

خلاصة القول أن الله يريد لنا الخير .. بأى طريقه .. و يختار المناسب لنا .. فالبسطاء يكون معهم حتى فى بساطتهم و تلقائيتهم هذه .. و المثقفون يكون معهم أيضاً فى بحثهم عن أية أمور قد تسبب حيرة وارتباك 

الف شكر يا عزيزى على تاملاتك 

والله يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*إليكم راى اخر خطير جداً حول ذات المسألة 
منقول وهام جداً ​*القاعدة الروحية تقول 
*
لا تطلب المعجزات ولا تتمناها واعتبر كل معجزة هي حرب روحية من الشيطان حتي يثبت العكس 

الذي من الجائز انه يأخذ وقت طويلا جدا اكثر مما تتوقع اذا تاكد فعلا 

يعني واحدة محتارة في اختيار شريك الحياة طلبت من ربنا في الصلاة بصوت عالي علامة واضحة 

ناس ساذجة صحيح 

الشيطان سمعها وعارف ان الشريك ده سيء جدا 

فاسقط صورة البابا كيرلس المعلقة في منزلها فراحت الغلبانة قبلت الاشارة الالهية ههه ! 

وبعد سنين اكتشفت المصيبة وراحت تعيط لربنا وتقوله انا مش مستحملاه وعايزه اطلق والكنيسة ترفض وعايزه اشاره يا اما اطلق مدني يا اما ارضي بحالي 

وطبعا شوشو سمع كل الكلام ده ههه راح المرة ده اسقط زهرية الورد من الواد الصغير وقبلت الاشارة ههه ! وهلم جرا 

كنت مرة منذ زمن بعيد في كنيسة في احد اديرة الصعيد ونستمع في هدوء الي القداس الجميل وفجأة صاح احدهم العذراء بتظهر في الهيكل فهرع الجميع وصاح اخر ايوه انا شايف نور فهرع الناس الي الهيكل الاخر واصبح هناك تخبط وبكاء وزحام والناس تسقط ويدوس بعضهم البعض والجميع يهرول يمينا ويسارا بحثا علي الظهورات 

بعد انتهاء اليوم ادركوا الناس انها خدعة لتشتيتهم عن القداس 

حتي الرهبان كانوا يدعوا عكس حالتهم الروحية حتي ان احدهم ادعي الجنون 

مش علشان يخدعوا الناس لكن علشان يخدعوا الشياطين *


----------



## montasser (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة فى المسيح
كل من أمن بالمسيح يؤمن بقدرتة و حدوث معجوات امر وارد من بدء المسيحية و هذا واضح فى سفر اعمال الرسل و كمان مش قطعة قماش كان يلبسها راهب قديس بل ان الضمادات التى كان يستعملها بولس الرسول كانت تذهب الامراض و تخرج الارواح الشريرة رغم انها فيها صديد و منطقيا مفروض انها تجيب امراض و المسيح قال ان كل ما صنعة اتباعة هايعلوا زية و اعظم منة و قال ان كل ما نطلبة فى الصلاة مؤمنين سننالة فالمعجزة بتحصل ارادة اللة اولا و المسيح ركز على ايمان الاطفال علشان كدة ناس كتير بسطاء و مؤمنين بيخفوا من تراب القديسين او من ذخائرهم الموضوع ايمان بالمسيح و بقدرتة و بعد كدة بركة المكان الذى قضى فية القديس عمر يجاهد قد تقدس بوجود المسيح و بعدين البابا قال انا لما اصلى بايمان باضع الامر بين يدى الله و انا كلى ثقة انه هايعمل الصالح اكتر مما اتوقع طبعا لازم انا اصلى الاول و بعدين استعين بصلاة الاخوة سواء على الارض او فى السماء يعنى جميل انى اقع فى مشكلة و اقول لابونا يعملى قداس بس ما ينفعش ما احضرش ثم لية المعجزات و عمل الله لازم ياخد شكل فوق الطبيعة طيب ما كل يوم السيد بيعمل معجزات معانا و احنا مش شايفينها و بيدبر حياتنا بطريقة غير منظورة و لا معروفة لنا و احنا كتير نبص و نقول دى معجزة ان الشىء دة حصل و مثلا لو ربنا اراد لمريض الشفاء فممكن بصلاة قديس او بزيارة دير او و دة الشىء المعتاد انة يرشد المريض الى اسلوب علاج صح او الى تشخيص للمرض كان تايه عن عين الطبيب المعالج او انة يوقف مع المريض و ينجح عمليتة و كم من مرضى ادرك الاطباء تشخيصهم بعد موتهم و اكتشفوا انة كان مرض بسيط و ممكن يعالج بسهولة بس ربنا لم يرد للمريض الشفاء بل اراد نقلة الى جوارة فاساليب ربنا كتير و مش لازم يحسسنا انة بيعتنى بينا بس الواقع انة معتنى و يسمح بالمرض و الالم لكى نلجاء الية و لا ننساة
كونوا معافين


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*




جورج شكرى قال:


> *ممكن اصحح معلومة المقولة دى للقديس اغسطينوس وقالها لما كان يتناقش هو وواحد صديقة على ايقونة *
> *كانوا بيتكلموا عن الرموز اللى فيها وازاى الرسام كان عبقرى لما رسم الهالة والملايكة اللى على اطراف الأيقونة و ....الخ *
> *وبينما النقاش محتد إذ بامراة منحنية الظهر عجوز تمد يدها ببساطة لـتأخذ بركة من الأيقونة*
> *فيقول القديس جملته الشهيرة *
> ...





الحبيب جورج شكرى ..

أشكرك على التعليق .

و الحقيقه أن هذه المقولة قد سمعتها فقط من قداسة البابا شنودة .. و بالتأكيد هو أخذها من كتب الاباء الاولين .. و عندما تحدثت عن البسطاء .. كنت حريص أن اقول البسطاء و ليس السذج .. فهناك شعرة بين البساطة والسذاجة .. هذه الشعره هى الحكمة .. فالبساطة الحكيمة أو الحكمة البسيطة هى ما أقصدها 







> الأيمان وإرادة الله هما طرفى المعادلة بالفعل
> 
> *لكن دعنى اقول ان حتى لو كان ايمانك قوى فقد لا تتفق إرادة الله ومشيئتك وتكون استجابة الصلاه منك لحدوث المعجزة هى عدم استجابتها كما تعلمنا وهنا قد يفقد الأنسان بعضاً من ايمانه *
> *استجابة الصلاه احياناً عدم استجابتها *
> ...





هذا ما قولته يا صديقى فى أن إرادة الله ومشيئته هى الفيصل فى هذا الامر .. كما ان الإيمان القوى يتعارض تماماً مع إحتمالية إهتزازه إن لم ينال طلبة طلبها .. فكيف يكون شخص ذو إيمان قوى .. و يهتز إيمانه لان الله لم يلبى رجاؤه ؟! .. حتماً ليس إيمانه قوى .. بمعنى الكلمة .. و هذا ما كنت أقصدة بعبارتى ((  أقول كله إيمان .. وليس إيمان متذبذب أو أنه يخدع نفسه بأن إيمانه قوى .. و فى هذه الحالة يرجع الامر أيضاً إلى إرادة الله ..  )) و أرجعت نهاية الامر إلى مشيئة الله .. 


فينبغى علينا اخى العزيز أن لا يكون إيماننا ذلك الايمان الهش الذى يتوقف على معجزة ما .. أو حدث ما ..

فأنا أرفض تجاهل الكنيسة لهؤلاء (( السذج )) الذين يعتقدون أن بالمعجزات يثبت إيمانهم  .. و يصدق دينهم .. فبالرغم من أن إيماننا هو الإيمان الوحيد الذى يحوى كمية معجزات حقيقية كثيرة جداً منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى الآن .. إلا أن هذا لا يعد أبداً كمقياس لصدق العقيدة 

فكما قولت أنت اخى العزيز فى السابق .. ينبغى أن يكون الاصلاح فى البدايه منى ومنك .. ان تكون لنا خطوة فعاله إيجابيه للترشيد و النصح و إبراز الحقائق .. فلا نشكك فى مصداقية المعجزة قبل التيقن منها .. ولا  نترك الآحرين ذوى النفوس الضعيفة فى معتقداتهم بإن الايمان مبنى على المعجزات 


تحياتى


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> الاخوة فى المسيح
> كل من أمن بالمسيح يؤمن بقدرتة و حدوث معجوات امر وارد من بدء المسيحية و هذا واضح فى سفر اعمال الرسل و كمان مش قطعة قماش كان يلبسها راهب قديس بل ان الضمادات التى كان يستعملها بولس الرسول كانت تذهب الامراض و تخرج الارواح الشريرة رغم انها فيها صديد و منطقيا مفروض انها تجيب امراض و المسيح قال ان كل ما صنعة اتباعة هايعلوا زية و اعظم منة و قال ان كل ما نطلبة فى الصلاة مؤمنين سننالة فالمعجزة بتحصل ارادة اللة اولا و المسيح ركز على ايمان الاطفال علشان كدة ناس كتير بسطاء و مؤمنين بيخفوا من تراب القديسين او من ذخائرهم الموضوع ايمان بالمسيح و بقدرتة و بعد كدة بركة المكان الذى قضى فية القديس عمر يجاهد قد تقدس بوجود المسيح و بعدين البابا قال انا لما اصلى بايمان باضع الامر بين يدى الله و انا كلى ثقة انه هايعمل الصالح اكتر مما اتوقع طبعا لازم انا اصلى الاول و بعدين استعين بصلاة الاخوة سواء على الارض او فى السماء يعنى جميل انى اقع فى مشكلة و اقول لابونا يعملى قداس بس ما ينفعش ما احضرش ثم لية المعجزات و عمل الله لازم ياخد شكل فوق الطبيعة طيب ما كل يوم السيد بيعمل معجزات معانا و احنا مش شايفينها و بيدبر حياتنا بطريقة غير منظورة و لا معروفة لنا و احنا كتير نبص و نقول دى معجزة ان الشىء دة حصل و مثلا لو ربنا اراد لمريض الشفاء فممكن بصلاة قديس او بزيارة دير او و دة الشىء المعتاد انة يرشد المريض الى اسلوب علاج صح او الى تشخيص للمرض كان تايه عن عين الطبيب المعالج او انة يوقف مع المريض و ينجح عمليتة و كم من مرضى ادرك الاطباء تشخيصهم بعد موتهم و اكتشفوا انة كان مرض بسيط و ممكن يعالج بسهولة بس ربنا لم يرد للمريض الشفاء بل اراد نقلة الى جوارة فاساليب ربنا كتير و مش لازم يحسسنا انة بيعتنى بينا بس الواقع انة معتنى و يسمح بالمرض و الالم لكى نلجاء الية و لا ننساة
> كونوا معافين



هناك امور لا تحتاج الى منطق بل ايمان فقط ومنها بناء نوح للفلك فوق جبل وهروب موسى فى اتجاه البحر العاقلين يرونها جنون اما الله له رأى اخر الفلك فوق الجبل حتى يكون الطوفان حانيا عليه وهروب موسى تجاه البحر لآن الرب سيشق البحر 
دائما يا أخى عندما نستنفذ كل مجهودنا وتفكيرنا الارضى فى حل مشكله ولا تحل دائما ربنا عنده حلول لا تخطر على عقل بشر


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

montasser قال:


> الاخوة فى المسيح
> كل من أمن بالمسيح يؤمن بقدرتة و حدوث معجوات امر وارد من بدء المسيحية و هذا واضح فى سفر اعمال الرسل و كمان مش قطعة قماش كان يلبسها راهب قديس بل ان الضمادات التى كان يستعملها بولس الرسول كانت تذهب الامراض و تخرج الارواح الشريرة رغم انها فيها صديد و منطقيا مفروض انها تجيب امراض و المسيح قال ان كل ما صنعة اتباعة هايعلوا زية و اعظم منة و قال ان كل ما نطلبة فى الصلاة مؤمنين سننالة فالمعجزة بتحصل ارادة اللة اولا و المسيح ركز على ايمان الاطفال علشان كدة ناس كتير بسطاء و مؤمنين بيخفوا من تراب القديسين او من ذخائرهم الموضوع ايمان بالمسيح و بقدرتة و بعد كدة بركة المكان الذى قضى فية القديس عمر يجاهد قد تقدس بوجود المسيح و بعدين البابا قال انا لما اصلى بايمان باضع الامر بين يدى الله و انا كلى ثقة انه هايعمل الصالح اكتر مما اتوقع طبعا لازم انا اصلى الاول و بعدين استعين بصلاة الاخوة سواء على الارض او فى السماء يعنى جميل انى اقع فى مشكلة و اقول لابونا يعملى قداس بس ما ينفعش ما احضرش ثم لية المعجزات و عمل الله لازم ياخد شكل فوق الطبيعة طيب ما كل يوم السيد بيعمل معجزات معانا و احنا مش شايفينها و بيدبر حياتنا بطريقة غير منظورة و لا معروفة لنا و احنا كتير نبص و نقول دى معجزة ان الشىء دة حصل و مثلا لو ربنا اراد لمريض الشفاء فممكن بصلاة قديس او بزيارة دير او و دة الشىء المعتاد انة يرشد المريض الى اسلوب علاج صح او الى تشخيص للمرض كان تايه عن عين الطبيب المعالج او انة يوقف مع المريض و ينجح عمليتة و كم من مرضى ادرك الاطباء تشخيصهم بعد موتهم و اكتشفوا انة كان مرض بسيط و ممكن يعالج بسهولة بس ربنا لم يرد للمريض الشفاء بل اراد نقلة الى جوارة فاساليب ربنا كتير و مش لازم يحسسنا انة بيعتنى بينا بس الواقع انة معتنى و يسمح بالمرض و الالم لكى نلجاء الية و لا ننساة
> كونوا معافين



*راى رائع واسلوب متماسك وقد طرقت فى حديثك نقطة شديدة الأهمية الا وهى *
*طيب ما كل يوم السيد بيعمل معجزات معانا و احنا مش شايفينها و بيدبر حياتنا بطريقة غير منظورة و لا معروفة لنا و احنا كتير نبص و نقول دى معجزة ان الشىء دة حصل*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلاً بالأستاذ / هانى صبرى منتظرين مشاركتك ورايك


----------



## hanysabry (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بلنسبه لهذا الموضوع 
فى معجزات وقف عندها الطب لا يسطيع ان يصنع اى شى مثل الولاده بدون قرنيه العين 
مع ذلك الرب يتمجد بصلوات القدسين وفى امثله كتير


----------



## rania-grg (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع دة يرجع لايمان الانسان نفسة.....بس المهم ان احنا ننسب المجد لرب المجد
القديسين مايقدروش يعملوا حاجة من غيرمشيئة ربنا....والدليل ان كان فية حاجات بطلبها ما تتحققش بالرغم منانى بطلب شفاعة القديسين لكن ربنا مش رايد انها تحصل.
وفى حاجات بيتمجد فيها ربنا مع القديسين....وعلشان كدة اما باجى اشكر بشكر ربنا الاول وبعدكدة بشكر القديس اللى تشفعلى.


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

.


----------



## montasser (21 ديسمبر 2006)

و لعل من معجزات السيد العظمى هى بقاء الكنيسة رغم الالم طيلة 21 قرن حية و نشيطة 
كونوا معافين


----------



## maxyem (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخ العزيز سلام الرب معك وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة اعياد رأس السنة وعيد الميلاد المجيد
في الواقع انا لم اقصد ما وصلك من افكار عند تعليقي علي مقالك فان المعجزة عندما تنسب لأحد القديسين يكون هذا القديس شريك اساسي فيها فهو يصلي الي الله من اجل عمل شيء مستحيل حدوثه بشريا  ولأجل هذا القديس الذي يصلي يستجيب الله ويشفي هذا الانسان 
مثال علي ذلك البابا كيرلس والمعجزات العديدة فمن غير الصحيح ان ننسي دور القديسين ان الله هو الشافي ولكن بواسطة صلاة هذا القديس المستجابة وليس بدونها 
ثــــانـيا:-
الله اعطي كرامة لهؤلاء القديسين حتي بعد انتقالهم فزيت القناديل المعلقة امام اجسادهم او قطع الملابس التي لمست اجسادهم تكون قادرة بايمان الشخص (طالب شفاعة القديس)علي تحقيق المعجزة
ان الهنا اله احياء وليس اله اموات والقديسين يصنعون المعجزات وهم علي الارض مثقلين بالجسد المادي فكم وكم عندما يصيرون بلا هم بلا جسد مادي 
ان كانت صلواتهم وهم علي الارض تصعد بقوة الي عرش النعمة تدخل الي محضر الملك وتأخذ ما تريد فكم وكم وهم امام الملك نفسه واقفين في محضره دائما يطلبون عنا ويرثون لضعفنا
واريد ان اقول لك امرين اولهم في العهد القديم
عظام اليشع النبي عندما لمسها الميت الذي دفن بجواره قام
قطعة من ملابس القديسن في العهد الجديد (خرق  جرح بولس) كانت تشفي الامراض وخرج الارواح الشريرة دون وجود بولس في المكان ولكن بواسطة صلاة بولس الدائمة واتلمستمرة من اجل المحتاجين تقدس كل شء حتي ملابسه وخرق جروحه 
انظر الايه التي تقول (كل شيء يتقدس بالصلاة والكلمة) ​*


----------



## maxyem (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخ العزيز سلام الرب معك وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة اعياد رأس السنة وعيد الميلاد المجيد
في الواقع انا لم اقصد ما وصلك من افكار عند تعليقي علي مقالك فان المعجزة عندما تنسب لأحد القديسين يكون هذا القديس شريك اساسي فيها فهو يصلي الي الله من اجل عمل شيء مستحيل حدوثه بشريا  ولأجل هذا القديس الذي يصلي يستجيب الله ويشفي هذا الانسان 
مثال علي ذلك البابا كيرلس والمعجزات العديدة فمن غير الصحيح ان ننسي دور القديسين ان الله هو الشافي ولكن بواسطة صلاة هذا القديس المستجابة وليس بدونها 
ثــــانـيا:-
الله اعطي كرامة لهؤلاء القديسين حتي بعد انتقالهم فزيت القناديل المعلقة امام اجسادهم او قطع الملابس التي لمست اجسادهم تكون قادرة بايمان الشخص (طالب شفاعة القديس)علي تحقيق المعجزة
ان الهنا اله احياء وليس اله اموات والقديسين يصنعون المعجزات وهم علي الارض مثقلين بالجسد المادي فكم وكم عندما يصيرون بلا هم بلا جسد مادي 
ان كانت صلواتهم وهم علي الارض تصعد بقوة الي عرش النعمة تدخل الي محضر الملك وتأخذ ما تريد فكم وكم وهم امام الملك نفسه واقفين في محضره دائما يطلبون عنا ويرثون لضعفنا
واريد ان اقول لك امرين اولهم في العهد القديم
عظام اليشع النبي عندما لمسها الميت الذي دفن بجواره قام
قطعة من ملابس القديسن في العهد الجديد (خرق  جرح بولس) كانت تشفي الامراض وخرج الارواح الشريرة دون وجود بولس في المكان ولكن بواسطة صلاة بولس الدائمة واتلمستمرة من اجل المحتاجين تقدس كل شء حتي ملابسه وخرق جروحه 
انظر الايه التي تقول (كل شيء يتقدس بالصلاة والكلمة) ​*


----------



## rania-grg (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لموضوع ضهورات القديسين اثناء القداس.
الموضوع دة حصل عندنا فى الكنيسة...لكن ابونا فى ساعتها اوقف الصلاة وقال حاجة حلوة جدا ومقنعة.
قال للناس ارشموا الصليب لواستمر الظهور يبقى من ربنا لكن لو اختفى يبقى من الشيطان ساعتها الناس اقتنعت ونفذت الكلام وبعدها ساد الهدوء على الكنيسة
وبعد كدة ابونا وضح للناس ان عدو الخير ممكن يظهر فى صورة القديسين ذى ما بولس الرسول قال انة ممكن ياخد صورة ملاك....علشان كدة يجب ان نمتحن الارواح.
راى حكيم وبسيط يقدر يفهموة الناس.
الناس محتاجة توضيح بسيط تقدر تفهموة وتقتنع بية...ولا اية رايكم؟


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*موقع هام جداً لموضوعنا هذا 

برجاء زيارتكم وابداء ارائكم 

لى تعليق على مشاركة rania-grg  / maxyem  ان شاء الرب وعشنا *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

عذراً الموقع هو 
http://www.newmiracles.org/


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


أود فقط إضافة تعليق بسيط للاخ الحبيب maxyem على مشاركته السابقه .. 

كلامك مظبوط تماماً أخى الحبيب .. أشكرك عليه .. ولكن ..

بعض الناس لا تستطيع التفرقه بين (( شفاعة )) القديسين لا تمام المعجزه التى تفوق إدراك البشر .. و بين (( القوة )) التى أتمت هذه المعجزة ..

فالقوة هى من الله نفسه .. الله ذاته هو من أمر هذا العمل أن يتم أو أمر هذا المرض أن يخرج أو أن تلتحم كل الخلايا الممزقه أو تُخلق من جديد .. و هكذا على نفس القياس فى كل معجزة تحدث ..

و لكن الطلبه أو الشفاعه هى من القديسين .. فهم تشفعوا أمام عرش النعمه لكى يستجيب الله لطلبة أبناءه .. فعلوا ذلك بما لهم من كرامة و قداسة ..

فالقديس يقدم طلبته إلى الله .. و الله يستجيب - حسب مشيئته - لها .. يستجيب لانه يحب قديسيه .. لانهم أبناءه الذين أنتصروا على شهوات العالم ومجدوا اسمه على الارض فيعطيهم هو كرامة لهم على الارض و فى السماء .. و لا أعنى بذلك أن الله لا يستجيب سوى لقديسيه فى السماء فقط .. بل يستجيب أيضاً لابناءه الذين على الارض .. و لكن عندما نطلب نحن على الارض شفاعة هؤلاء القديسين فهذا فى حد ذاته تنفيذ لمشيئة الله الذى وعدهم بتكريمهم على الارض .. و الذى وعد قديسين كثيرين بأن كل طلبة تطلب بإسمهم تُستجاب .. حسب مشيئته و إرادته .. 

تحياتى


----------



## montasser (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الحبيب redemption
كلامك مضبوط و فعلا لازم نفرق بين قوة الله و بين قدرة القديس الشخصية و المعجزات دى موهبة و السيد اعطى كل فرد فى الكنيسة موهبة و مش لازم عمل المعجزات يعنى فية موهبة تعليم فية اخراج شياطين و ربنا بيعطى الوهبة بحيث انها ما تعطلش حياة صاحبها الروحية و ايضا وعد السيد الشهداء باجابة طلبتهم بس احيانا تكون الطلبة دى مش موافقة لارادة الله و ممكن تؤدى بالشخص الطالب الى الهلاك و بالتالى ربنا ما يستجيبش و دة واضح فى قصة او لوجيوس قاطع الاحجار و برضة فى تاريخ الكنيسة لما كان امبراطور يروح لاباء برية شيهيت علشان يصلوا من اجل موضوع و بعد الصلاة يقولوا لة ربنا مش رايد هذا الامر و طبعا دة حسب علم الله السابق لكل امر و محبتة لينا فهو بيختار الصالح اما اجساد القديسين فهى تالمت من اجل المسيح و بالتالى لها كرامة و السيد المسيح بيراعى جدا خاطر احبائة و بيكرمهم و بيستجيب طلباتهم تكريم لهم و السيد المسيح بيعلمنا الاخلاص و المحبة و لما حد بيتنكر لاحبابة و اصدقاءة الناس بيقولوا عنة كلام مش كويس و السيد المسيح معلم الكون يستحيل يوعد و يخلف او يتنكر لاحبابة لانة هو الحب و هو الكرم وهو الاخلاص يعنى كل حاجة حلوة هى المسيح و طلبة الشهداء و القديسين لها دور ووزن و ايليا صلى فلم تمطر الارض ثلاث سنين و نصف لكن برضة الله بيختار الصالح لحياتنا مش شرط الى على الارض لكن الابدية لانة اية الفايدة ان احنا نعيش على الارض متمتعين بكل المتع ثم بعد ذلك نلقى فى جهنم
ربنا يسوع معكم و يقويكم 
كونوا معافين


----------

